#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Oil And Gas Process >  >  >  JGC design practice

## rudiawan

hi...,


we need JGC document standard for Engineering, Procurement and Cosntruction. anybody have ?See More: JGC design practice

----------


## basoo84

Asalam-o-Alaikum
Dear I have this practice, but dont have time to upload it on the net
if u r pakistani n residing in Lahore, then u can have it on FLASH drive
ALLAH HAFIZ

----------


## kamrankhalid

Hey basoo84
I am interested in getting the JGC design practice. I will meet you in Lahore in January.

----------


## nomanfahmi

basoo84  
Could you please share the JGC design practice? 

Shokra

----------


## polaris44

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

hope this helps.

----------


## cybersoul

hm same here.. :-/

----------


## kp2008

Could anyone who have successfully downloaded it, please upload again,,,

Thank and Regards

----------


## polaris44

I will try again tomorrow if no one reupload to other server.

----------


## nomanfahmi

Please reupload the standards.

----------


## oinostro

thank , but can you upload again?

----------


## polaris44

Hello,
new download link:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## armin35

Thank you very very much polaris44

----------


## armin35

thank you very very much polaris44


Armin from USSee More: JGC design practice

----------


## amshah

Thnks budy

----------


## technip

Hi all,

I found something about JGC standard here **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Hoping that this is what you are looking for,

Regards,

----------


## cnhm

> Hello,
> new download link:
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



thanks again but re-upload again

----------


## nomanfahmi

Thanks Polaris44, You are always helpful. I noticed that the standards you posted are for the Basic Engineering and they Have other standards for Fron End Engineering, Anybody got the other parts of the specifications?

----------


## lagr

please the JGC practices

----------


## anaamikaa

nothins is t be seen

----------


## cybersoul

thanks polaris44 seems that u have alot of Standards collection :-)

----------


## asif

Please share proposal and cost estimation standard of any world well re-known company

----------


## basoo84

Asalam-o-Alaikum

Dear Brothers n sisters

im sorry for the late uploading of the JGC practice
please check the links below 
n note that it requires a separate software to run.. which is enclosed inside the zip files

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

ALLAH HAFIZ

----------


## cybersoul

thanks brother , is it different from the one which polaris44 posted ?

----------


## asif

Thank you very much Basoo for your great efforts for forum. I need JGC standards of proposal making and cost estimation on EPC basis but your post included "Basic Design Manual". Can you upload complete JPEP  comprises of all standards relating to Process, Planning, Proposal, Procurement, Construction, Cost estimation, Piping & Lay Outing etc

----------


## polaris44

5the documents provided by basoo are more updated than mine.



it requires Xerox Docuworks Viewer Light to view. The latest version can be downloaded here: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

from here, it can be printed to pdf using any pdf printer driver, eg pdf995.See More: JGC design practice

----------


## Pedro Romero

Thank you . The file comes in a  .7z extension   which seems something not common. Is there an special comment about this?

----------


## maxim

Can anyone compress this file in ZIP, instead of 7z. as it is newer version not commonly being used.
Thanks

----------


## cybersoul

use winrar to extract it.

----------


## sharmeen

Thank you once again

----------


## jlosada

Thanks! Very useful.

----------


## Ali366

> Asalam-o-Alaikum
> 
> Dear Brothers n sisters
> 
> im sorry for the late uploading of the JGC practice
> please check the links below 
> n note that it requires a separate software to run.. which is enclosed inside the zip files
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> ...



Dear Basoo,
Thank you very much for taking the time to upload this collection.
I tried to download the files, but the second files seems to be expired. 
I got this error from the site 
"*Note  
 file expired* "
I know it may take a lot of time, but could you please re-upload it.
Thanks a lot.

----------


## superandy

Dear friend Basoo,

could you upload again the manual part 2 . The file is expired.

Thanks in advance

----------


## rkdomble

Thanks Dear Basoo84,

I was unable to download "http://ifile.it/4bfwypr/jgc--basic_design_manual.part2.rar". 
 as the file has expired.

Could you please reload this file again.

thanks
Rajeev

----------


## sudharshanan

Hi

could you please upload again the manual part 2 . The file is expired

Thanks

J

----------


## ALICIA21

> hi...,
> we need JGC document standard for Engineering, Procurement and Cosntruction. anybody have ?



I really enjoyed this. where can I find more info about this. email me..

----------


## Ali366

Hi friends,

Could any body please re-upload the part2?

Thanks a lot

----------


## SIM2

Please UpLoad Part Two

See More: JGC design practice

----------


## insult2injury

Part 2: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## alzuhd

Please upload JGC part 1 once more ... cause no of times for download have been exhausted
salam

----------


## maxim

Which format does support these files.
After unpacking, the files are in XDW format.
Which program can open this format.
Please advise

----------


## insult2injury

The program needed to read the files is included (Xerox Docuworks).

----------


## Chemster980

> Part 2: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Thank you very much!

----------


## Ali366

> Part 2: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Thanks a lot

----------


## rkdomble

Thanks a lot

Rajeev

----------


## orangminyak

polaris44, thank you.

----------


## orangminyak

basoo84, thank you as well.

----------


## hoiborg

Please upload JGC *part 1* once more ... Thanks

----------


## alwaw911

Thanks very much to Polaris44 and Basoo84, for their valuable contributions...respect.

----------


## alzuhd

Dear Basoo

Thanks a lot for your good help
however, part two gives the message "file expired"


your further help is very much appreciated
Allah HafezSee More: JGC design practice

----------


## farooqi

how to open .XDW file, do we need converter. From where c an we download the converter

----------


## farooqi

how to open .XDW file, do we need converter. From where c an we download the converter

----------


## polaris44

you need Xerox DocuWorks Viewer Light:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## cnusingapore

Dear Basoo..........
Second link is dead..........please upload

----------


## yek

Thank you very much

----------


## mobek

Could someone kindly re-upload *part 4*.

Thanks.

----------


## cakmh

Hi  Polaris, Basso or somebody else, 
Could  you please upload *part 4*

thanks

----------


## ait

Hi 
Could you please upload part 4

thanks and good Ramadhan for muslim

----------


## aragorn

Hi
part 4 gives the message "file expired"
culd you please reupload 
thanks

----------


## RAJAMANICKAM

part 4 gives the message "file expired"
culd you please reupload ?
s rajamanickam

----------


## ibrahimd

> Asalam-o-Alaikum
> 
> Dear Brothers n sisters
> 
> im sorry for the late uploading of the JGC practice
> please check the links below 
> n note that it requires a separate software to run.. which is enclosed inside the zip files
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> ...



Selam Aleykm

Below link is missign. (File Expired.)

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Could you re-upload this link.

Thanks you a lot.

İbrahim

----------


## zare

Dear BASOO84



The 4th Link has been expired. Would you re-upload it again.

Thanks&Regards,
ZareSee More: JGC design practice

----------


## kwy1970

thanks.
pls re-upload part 4.

----------


## polaris44

I have re-upload the document.
link:



```
http://ifile.it/tulch7o
```

----------


## FesiKhan

I am unable to download part 2, can anyone please re-load it.
Thx in advance

----------


## kwy1970

thanks again.

----------


## Manish318

Please Reupload Part-4 as it shows "Link Expired".
Thanks in advance.

----------


## Paldex

Thankyou very much friends

----------


## maskedsperm

Polaris44..... did you uploaded the whole thing?.... the part 4 is missing...

----------


## sa12345

Thanks a lot for uploading the documents

----------


## vikaschaurasia

Below link is missign. (File Expired.)

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Could you re-upload this link.

Thanks you a lot.

vikas

----------


## polaris44

I have uploaded the whole thing (compressed in 1 file)

----------


## hsabasa

hi Polaris,

If not of so much trouble, would appreciate if you could re-upload the link
of JGC stds.....previous link is not working.

thank you. :Smile:

----------


## FATHI

would be also be very interested in these standards

See More: JGC design practice

----------


## padua

Thanks Polaris much appreciated.

Padua.

----------


## aragorn

Please Re-Upload Part 4
Thanks

----------


## sara58sara

to Basoo:
Some links not working. plz upload the dead link again

----------


## sniperel

Hola!
Please upload link 2 & 4!
Thanks in advance! :Smile:

----------


## losmoscas

I need part2 and part4 too.

Please reupload this files....

Thanks.

----------


## Tiberius

Thank 
someone can reload the expired links

----------


## mkhurram79

> Hello,
> new download link:
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



thanks

----------


## sambun

> I have uploaded the whole thing (compressed in 1 file)



Dear Polaris44,
Thank you very much. Your document is very useful.
Pls upload new version when it  is available and if you have it.

----------


## andak777

Please reupload this files....

Thanks.

----------


## diro

Hi all !
Please somebody could  upload link 2 & 4!
thanks in advance !!

----------


## Priyoyo

thank's bro...nice book..

----------


## ait

Please somebody could upmoad link 2 & 4



Thanks a lotSee More: JGC design practice

----------


## aragorn

Please Re-Upload part 4
Thanks

----------


## maxky

I can not download link no 2 and 4. Could somebody upload again?

----------


## raja sen

Thanks polaris44 for your post

----------


## polaris44

See post #63 of this thread.

----------


## shakmed

> See post #63 of this thread.



Dear polaris44  !!

That link does not work now. If you have complete design practice, please re-upload it.

----------


## deepmj

Dear guys !!

That link for part 4 does not work now. If you have complete design practice, please re-upload it.

----------


## aragorn

Please re-upload part 4.
Thanks

----------


## proutoos

Dear basoo84
Asalam-o-Alaik

Please upload agail part 2&4&5 brother.These links are dead.
ALLAH HAFIZ

----------


## maxky

Please upload again 
Max

----------


## gateaux_boy

Dear Basoo84 and Polaris44,some file is not found.
please upload again.
Thank you very much for shared.

----------


## FesiKhan

Dear friends,
Could any one reload part 2 & 4 again.

Thanks,

----------


## abdo1664

Dear friends,


Could any one reload part 2, 4 & 5 again.

Thanks,See More: JGC design practice

----------


## FesiKhan

Dear friends,

Please reload 2,4 and 5

----------


## maxky

Please upload again

----------


## Nabilia

I don't have the original rar files, but here are my files in zip, hopefully you can open it as some members have trouble opening my zips
It has process standards and standard practices

JGC Corporation.zip
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## f81aa

Hi Nabilia:

Thanks for sharing. I downloaded the zip file and extracted its contents. No trouble at all.

Regards

----------


## srl

many thanks dear
Regards


SRL

----------


## aragorn

Please upload again part 4.
Thanks

----------


## blanchy

Dear friends,

Could you please, please re upload parts 2, 4 & 5 again.

Thanks in advance,

Cordially,

blanchy

----------


## maxky

please upload parts,2,4,and 5 again

----------


## naeem_engr

dear all,
you must mention the JGC standard (like BDM basic design manual), Inshallah i will try to upload ASAP.

----------


## muegrob

Dear friends

Please upload parts of Commissioning, Fire Protection, project management.

Thanks

----------


## npsrinivasarao

I also need this book, Kindly share.

----------


## npsrinivasarao

Thanks for the share.

See More: JGC design practice

----------


## nesbm0

Could someone please upload on Megashare or another site as I cannot use 4shared.com. Thanks

----------


## aragorn

Please Re-Upload part 4
Thanks

----------


## letaec

many thanks

----------


## sara58sara

can anybody upload parts 2 4 5 of the jgc design manual?

----------


## sara58sara

I need some documents from JGC. These documents are titled "Design Engineering Control Procedure for ...." and have been prepared for different decipline and are useful for everybody.
can anybody submit such documents for electrical, piping, I&C, etc. on the foroum.

thanks

----------


## cytech

Hi Basso84

Asalam-o-Alaikum

please re-upload, because the link is broken.

Very much appreciate.

Cy

----------


## Nestor Aquino

Please reupload files 2, 4,5 please!!! i need it thanks in Advance

----------


## major_duan

Go there to get what you want.

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## saraswatapalit

pLEASE SHARE THE ELECTRICAL PART.ELECTRICAL EQUIPMENT SPECIFICATION,DATA SHEET, DESIGN GUIDE ETC...PLEASE HELP..BEST REGARD SARASWATA

----------


## josefreitas

namibila. thank you for your great help. this information is valuable.

----------


## saraswatapalit

> thank you very very much polaris44



please send the electrical part... Thanks in advance

----------


## bachik_syes@yahoo.com

i need that too but the link is not available=(
pls anyone can send to me at: bachik_syes@yahoo.com


or upload to forum again..See More: JGC design practice

----------


## saesoos5

Please sb reload it again.

----------


## migueltm

Can any one upload again

----------


## potatoteddy

please upload again, thanks in advance!

----------


## mekkisam

Hi,
Please upload again, 
thanks in advance!
Regards

----------


## Marty Thompson

JGC - Corporation Standard Practice 2009
JGC - Pre Commissioning Procedures
JGC - Standard Practice 2004

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

zip, Pass: egpet.net

----------


## potatoteddy

post deleted

----------


## sgu

Hi Marty

Can you please re upload?

Thanks!

----------


## soloweber

please reupload. Regards soloweber@yahoo.com

----------


## pyromaniac

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## sgu

Thank you so much pyromaniac! 

Do you have their pre commissioning procedures mentioned by Marty above? If yes* then kindly upload those too

Thanks!

----------


## khalid655

Thanks* Are these design practices are latest one?. DO you have excel sheet from JGC * kindly share if have any thanks

----------


## alain1980

Could any one reload? please

See More: JGC design practice

----------


## xuanson_mdc

thanks for shared.

----------


## mekkisam

Please

----------


## khalid655

dear marty

plz reupload link is dead thanks

----------


## bzbipin

Hi,

Please share the download links

----------


## Raufkhan

Dear basoo84 ,
Can you please upload to mediafire or anyother website.

----------


## fructora

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## mnoses

Thank You Very Much!

----------


## sadane

Thanks

----------


## TAGRART

Thanks

----------


## os12

Thanks!

----------

